# Transmission woes with '98 Maxima SE



## Akawar (Apr 8, 2004)

*Transmission problems with '98 Maxima SE*

I have a 1998 Nissan Maxima SE, with a 5 spd manual tranny (no mods as yet) with approx. 104,000 km, and I wanted to ask other Maxima owners if any of you have experienced this problem:
- Approx. 18 months ago, my transmission started to leak fluid. I took it to the dealership and they replaced the transmission case seal/gasket under warranty. This stopped the leak.
- The leak re-occurred approximately 2 months ago and I just had the seal/gasket replaced. 
- During the replacement, the dealership informed me that one of the "internal" seals from the transaxle is worn and as a result, if the leak re-occurs, I will need to have the whole transmission replaced for approximately $2000.00!!!

My questions are:
1) Is this a common problem among Maximas
2) What are my repair options, if any

I don't want to spend 2 grand on the car - I'm beginning to think G35.

Any help and comments are appreciated.
AKawar


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

I wasnt aware that the manual trannies were that expensive...


----------



## ianmm (Nov 18, 2006)

sounds like the diff carrier bearings are worn ,this allows the cv shaft to move up and down thus leaking oil,you just should need to change the bearings if it was shifting OK.its a fairly big job but doable


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep, change the differential carrier bearings. Heck with 60k miles on it you might as well replaced all the bearings while a good transmission shop is doing the work. And no, it's definitely not $2k to have the bearings replaced, it's going ot be cheaper than that.


----------

